# Gold/Inventar/Bankinhalt werden nicht aktualisiert



## BeCreative (8. Dezember 2006)

Hallo, ich habe das Problem beim Blascclient dass die o.g Daten nicht aktualisiert werden. Ich habe schon den ganzen Bankinhalt mehrmals aufgemacht und auch mein Inventar, da stand auch dass der Account erfolgreich aktualisiert wurde (schon gestern), allerdings wurden die Daten nicht ins Profil übertragen. Kann mir jemand sagen woran das liegen könnte?
Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## Roran (8. Dezember 2006)

BeCreative schrieb:


> Hallo, ich habe das Problem beim Blascclient dass die o.g Daten nicht aktualisiert werden. Ich habe schon den ganzen Bankinhalt mehrmals aufgemacht und auch mein Inventar, da stand auch dass der Account erfolgreich aktualisiert wurde (schon gestern), allerdings wurden die Daten nicht ins Profil übertragen. Kann mir jemand sagen woran das liegen könnte?
> Vielen Dank im Voraus.


Hast du dir schon die " FAQ und Hinweise " durchgelesen ?
Da könntest du Hinweise dazu finden.


----------



## BeCreative (8. Dezember 2006)

Roran schrieb:


> Hast du dir schon die " FAQ und Hinweise " durchgelesen ?
> Da könntest du Hinweise dazu finden.



Ja, habe mir schon die FAQ durchgelesen. Habe schon das Bankfenster samt den Taschen geöffnet, alle meine Taschen einzeln geöffnet, allerdings werden die Infos einfach nicht aktualisiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Noch ein Tipp vlt?


----------



## Roran (8. Dezember 2006)

BeCreative schrieb:


> Ja, habe mir schon die FAQ durchgelesen. Habe schon das Bankfenster samt den Taschen geöffnet, alle meine Taschen einzeln geöffnet, allerdings werden die Infos einfach nicht aktualisiert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Dann Poste bitte mal deine Debug.txt aus dem Verzeichniss *World of Warcraft\BLASC*

Aber achte darauf, das du deinen Account Namen mit XXXXXX unkenntlich machst.


----------



## BeCreative (8. Dezember 2006)

Roran schrieb:


> Dann Poste bitte mal deine Debug.txt aus dem Verzeichniss *World of Warcraft\BLASC*
> 
> Aber achte darauf, das du deinen Account Namen mit XXXXXX unkenntlich machst.



08.12.2006 14:50:14<<- Lade RSS
08.12.2006 14:50:14<<- BLASC Version: 0.15.1 Build:228
08.12.2006 14:50:14<<- Lade Build Version von WoW
08.12.2006 14:50:14->> WoW Build Version: 6180
08.12.2006 14:50:14->> Programm gestartet
08.12.2006 14:50:14->> Timer:1000
08.12.2006 14:50:14->> WoWFileName: E:\World of Warcraft\wow.exe
08.12.2006 14:50:14->> Autoupdate: -1
08.12.2006 14:50:14->> Modus: 31
08.12.2006 14:50:14->> Gold: 0
08.12.2006 14:50:14->>LUAPFAD: /pub/upload/
08.12.2006 14:50:14->>LUAPFAD: /pub/upload/
08.12.2006 14:50:14->>KnownID: http://www.blasc.de/knownid/knownID2.dat
08.12.2006 14:50:14->>en_KnownID: http://www.blasc.de/knownid/en_knownID2.dat
08.12.2006 14:50:14->>LOCAL_BLASCLoader: BlascLoader.exe
08.12.2006 14:50:14->>FTPHost: 62.146.108.150
08.12.2006 14:50:14->>FTP_Anonym: 1
08.12.2006 14:50:14WebConfig geladen - Objekte freigeben
08.12.2006 14:50:14WebConfig geladen - Objekte freigegeben


In der Datei sehe ich meinen Accountnamen nicht, aber in der .lua Datei kommt er vor. Kann die auf Wunsch auch posten


----------



## Rascal (8. Dezember 2006)

FAQ: Frage 4, Punkt 2 oder 3 ist das Problem.


----------



## BeCreative (8. Dezember 2006)

Rascal schrieb:


> FAQ: Frage 4, Punkt 2 oder 3 ist das Problem.



Ich habe die Häckchen bei allen drei Kriterien gesetzt und das Addon ist ebenfalls aktiviert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

... Daran liegts nicht.


----------



## Rascal (8. Dezember 2006)

Uhps Moment da hab ich noch was verwechselt...

Musst natürlich entweder den Automatischen Upload aktiviere, oder von Hand die Daten übertragen...
Denn laut deiner debug.txt wurde noch kein Upload gemacht...

So Long
Rascal


----------



## BeCreative (8. Dezember 2006)

Rascal schrieb:


> Uhps Moment da hab ich noch was verwechselt...
> 
> Musst natürlich entweder den Automatischen Upload aktiviere, oder von Hand die Daten übertragen...
> Denn laut deiner debug.txt wurde noch kein Upload gemacht...
> ...



Bei mir wird aber automatisch upgedatet, denn die Grunddaten werden ja schon angezeigt, mein Char ist eingetragen, es geht nur um die 3 Zusatzkriterien, nur die werden nicht übertragen, das Automatische Update ist an, ich finde zwar das Häckchen dazu nicht, aber es wird immer aktualisiert wenn ich WoW beende.


----------



## BeCreative (8. Dezember 2006)

BeCreative schrieb:


> Bei mir wird aber automatisch upgedatet, denn die Grunddaten werden ja schon angezeigt, mein Char ist eingetragen, es geht nur um die 3 Zusatzkriterien, nur die werden nicht übertragen, das Automatische Update ist an, ich finde zwar das Häckchen dazu nicht, aber es wird immer aktualisiert wenn ich WoW beende.




```
08.12.2006 16:15:43<<- Lade RSS
08.12.2006 16:15:43<<- BLASC Version: 0.15.1 Build:228
08.12.2006 16:15:43<<- Lade Build Version von WoW
08.12.2006 16:15:43->> WoW Build Version: 6180
08.12.2006 16:15:43->> Programm gestartet
08.12.2006 16:15:43->> Timer:1000
08.12.2006 16:15:43->> WoWFileName: E:\World of Warcraft\wow.exe
08.12.2006 16:15:43->> Autoupdate: -1
08.12.2006 16:15:43->> Modus: 31
08.12.2006 16:15:43->> Gold: 0
08.12.2006 16:15:44->>LUAPFAD: /pub/upload/
08.12.2006 16:15:44->>LUAPFAD: /pub/upload/
08.12.2006 16:15:44->>KnownID: http://www.blasc.de/knownid/knownID2.dat
08.12.2006 16:15:44->>en_KnownID: http://www.blasc.de/knownid/en_knownID2.dat
08.12.2006 16:15:44->>LOCAL_BLASCLoader: BlascLoader.exe
08.12.2006 16:15:44->>FTPHost: 62.146.108.150
08.12.2006 16:15:44->>FTP_Anonym: 1
08.12.2006 16:15:44WebConfig geladen - Objekte freigeben
08.12.2006 16:15:44WebConfig geladen - Objekte freigegeben
08.12.2006 16:16:46->> WoW als aktiv erkannt (08.12.2006 16:16:46)
08.12.2006 16:16:46->> BLASCrafter wird aktualisiert
08.12.2006 16:16:50BLASCrafter für Arthas geladen
08.12.2006 16:16:53BLASCrafter für Zirkel_des_Cenarius geladen
08.12.2006 16:16:53->> BLASCrafter fertig aktualisiert
08.12.2006 16:16:53->> WoW.exe als Running Application gefunden
08.12.2006 16:18:56->> WoW als beendet erkannt
08.12.2006 16:18:56->>LUAPFAD: /pub/upload/
08.12.2006 16:18:56->>LUAPFAD: /pub/upload/
08.12.2006 16:18:56->>KnownID: http://www.blasc.de/knownid/knownID2.dat
08.12.2006 16:18:56->>en_KnownID: http://www.blasc.de/knownid/en_knownID2.dat
08.12.2006 16:18:57->>LOCAL_BLASCLoader: BlascLoader.exe
08.12.2006 16:18:57->>FTPHost: 62.146.108.150
08.12.2006 16:18:57->>FTP_Anonym: 1
08.12.2006 16:18:57WebConfig geladen - Objekte freigeben
08.12.2006 16:18:57WebConfig geladen - Objekte freigegeben
08.12.2006 16:18:57<<- VERARBEITUNG BEGINNT
08.12.2006 16:18:57<<- Suche nach E:\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\XXX\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
08.12.2006 16:18:57<<- Datei gefunden E:\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\XXX\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
08.12.2006 16:18:57->> Suche abgeschlossen
08.12.2006 16:18:58->> Gefundende SavedVariables.lua: 1
08.12.2006 16:18:58->> Aktuelles Profil: XXXX
08.12.2006 16:18:58->> Aktuelle Datei: E:\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\XXX\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
08.12.2006 16:18:58->> FTP: Connecting to 62.146.108.150.
08.12.2006 16:18:58->> FTP: Connected.
08.12.2006 16:18:59->> FTP: Connection established
08.12.2006 16:18:59<<- Erzeuge temporären Dateinamen
08.12.2006 16:18:59<<- Laden von ({E2AA2AB9-DE45-428A-86A5-09CBEEC641EB}.lua)
08.12.2006 16:18:59<<- Upload der LUA Datei ({E2AA2AB9-DE45-428A-86A5-09CBEEC641EB}.lua
08.12.2006 16:18:59FTPPREPUT Filename=E:\World of Warcraft\BLASC\tmp\~tmpdata.dat   -- SERVERFILENAME={E2AA2AB9-DE45-428A-86A5-09CBEEC641EB}.lua
08.12.2006 16:18:59->> FTP: Starting FTP transfer
08.12.2006 16:19:00FTPWORKBEGIN
08.12.2006 16:19:00FTPWORKS
08.12.2006 16:19:00FTPWORKD Datentransfer: 100% (Geschwindigkeit 22,68 KB/s )
08.12.2006 16:19:00FTPWORKE
08.12.2006 16:19:00FTPWORKEND
08.12.2006 16:19:00->> FTP: Transfer complete
08.12.2006 16:19:02FTPAFPUT
08.12.2006 16:19:02<<- Datei erfolgreich übertragen
08.12.2006 16:19:02<<- KEIN Upload: Deaktiviert
08.12.2006 16:19:02->> FTP: Disconnecting.
08.12.2006 16:19:02->> FTP: Disconnected.
08.12.2006 16:19:02->> FTP: Connecting to 62.146.108.150.
08.12.2006 16:19:02->> FTP: Connected.
08.12.2006 16:19:03->> FTP: Connection established
08.12.2006 16:19:03->> Lade KnownID
08.12.2006 16:19:06->> entpacke KnownID
08.12.2006 16:19:06->> KnownID geladen
08.12.2006 16:19:06WDBConfig Start
08.12.2006 16:19:07WDBConfig geladen
08.12.2006 16:19:07->> Start Wissensdatenbank
08.12.2006 16:19:07->> Parse itemcache
08.12.2006 16:19:07<<- Wissendatenbank wird gefüllt (Typ:2)
08.12.2006 16:19:07->> Start Parsen 97803953
08.12.2006 16:19:07<<- ClientVersion: 6180
08.12.2006 16:19:10<<- Typ2 hat 0 Einträge
08.12.2006 16:19:10->> Ende Parsen 97806750
08.12.2006 16:19:10->> Parse questcache
08.12.2006 16:19:10<<- Wissendatenbank wird gefüllt (Typ:1)
08.12.2006 16:19:10->> Start Parsen 97806796
08.12.2006 16:19:10<<- ClientVersion: 6180
08.12.2006 16:19:10<<- Typ1 hat 0 neue Einträge
08.12.2006 16:19:10->> Ende Parsen 97806843
08.12.2006 16:19:10->> Parse creaturecache
08.12.2006 16:19:10<<- Wissendatenbank wird gefüllt (Typ:3)
08.12.2006 16:19:10->> Start Parsen 97806875
08.12.2006 16:19:10<<- ClientVersion: 6180
08.12.2006 16:19:10<<- Typ3 hat 267 neue Einträge
08.12.2006 16:19:10->> Ende Parsen 97806984
08.12.2006 16:19:10->> Parse gameobjectcache
08.12.2006 16:19:10<<- Wissendatenbank wird gefüllt (Typ:4)
08.12.2006 16:19:10->> Start Parsen 97807015
08.12.2006 16:19:10<<- ClientVersion: 6180
08.12.2006 16:19:10<<- Typ4 hat 0 neue Einträge
08.12.2006 16:19:10->> Ende Parsen 97807140
08.12.2006 16:19:10->> Sprachkontrolle
08.12.2006 16:19:10->> WDB als deutsche Version erkannt!
08.12.2006 16:19:10->> WDB Datei zwischenspeichern
08.12.2006 16:19:10<<- Upload als :{4D07379C-FF6C-437C-BB10-4DABA846F831}.dat
08.12.2006 16:19:10->> FTP: Disconnecting.
08.12.2006 16:19:10->> FTP: Disconnected.
08.12.2006 16:19:10->> FTP: Connecting to 62.146.108.150.
08.12.2006 16:19:10->> FTP: Connected.
08.12.2006 16:19:11->> FTP: Connection established
08.12.2006 16:19:11->> FTP: Starting FTP transfer
08.12.2006 16:19:12FTPWORKBEGIN
08.12.2006 16:19:12FTPWORKS
08.12.2006 16:19:12FTPWORKD Datentransfer: 100% (Geschwindigkeit 471,03 KB/s )
08.12.2006 16:19:12FTPWORKE
08.12.2006 16:19:12FTPWORKEND
08.12.2006 16:19:12->> FTP: Transfer complete
08.12.2006 16:19:15->> Tempfile gelöscht
08.12.2006 16:19:15<<- Datei erfolgreich übertragen
08.12.2006 16:19:15<<- VERARBEITUNG ABGESCHLOSSEN
08.12.2006 16:19:15->> FTP: Disconnecting.
08.12.2006 16:19:15->> FTP: Disconnected.
```

Der neue Inhalt der Debugdatei, aktualisiert wurden die Daten allerdings immer noch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rascal (8. Dezember 2006)

> 08.12.2006 16:19:02<<- KEIN Upload: Deaktiviert



Überprüf nochmals deine Einstellungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ansonsten.. poste mal die BlascConfig.lua


----------



## BeCreative (9. Dezember 2006)

Rascal schrieb:


> Überprüf nochmals deine Einstellungen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Häckchen sind alle aktiviert und bei Wissensbank abgleichen ist ebenfalls ein Häckchen und nach dem ich WoW beende wirds ja aktualisiert, nur die 3 zusätzlichen Kriterien werden nicht abgeglichen :/. Eine Blasconfig.lua habe ich gar nicht, nur BlascProfiler.lua

```
BLASC Profiler
	[url=http://www.blasc.de]http://www.blasc.de[/url]

BUFFED.DE - DAS PORTAL FÜR ONLINE-SPIELE
	[url=http://www.buffed.de]http://www.buffed.de[/url]

Autoren:
	Marcel Anacker - Crowley
	Benjamin Hirsch - B3N

]]
--schnippschnapp--
```


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (9. Dezember 2006)

ich habe das gleiche problem bei mir, das gold, bankfach, talente nicht angezeigt werden. habe auch schon alles versucht was geht. ebenfalls werden bei mir bei dem charakter neue rüstungen oder waffen angezeigt, aber halt nicht die anderen sachen. aktualisieren tut er es nach beenden von wow ebenso.

gruß CtV


----------



## Crossroad2001 (9. Dezember 2006)

Selbes Problem bei mir. Der char wdperze wird aktualisiert jedoch werden gold/bankfach/inventar nicht angezeigt. Die Konfiguration als Bankchar ist korrekt und ich verwende die neueste Version nzw addon ist aktiviert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (9. Dezember 2006)

ich habe es jetzt mal probiert mit dem tip, im spiel das inventar, charakterfenster und bankfächer offen zu lassen, und dann aus dem spiel ausloggen.

werde noch einal bescheid geben ob das was geholfen hat.

gruß CtV


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (9. Dezember 2006)

so, ;-) sorry das ich wieder nerve.

also, bei meinen twink/s sehe ich die talente, bankfach, und gold. nur bei meinem main priester nicht. ich habe in den einstellung, auf jeden fall auch bei meinem priest das häkchen drinn. Zuluhed (Pyriel).

ich weiß nicht was ich sonst noch machen soll. wie gesagt, bei den twinks wird das angezeigt.

gruß CtV

edit: mir ist jetzt aufgefallen, wenn ich ingame bin, steht am anfang im chatfenster. gespeicherte daten für Pyriel: blasc 2.0 "ausrüstung", "talente". so, oder so ähnlich steht das da.


----------



## Tromar (9. Dezember 2006)

Hi
ich habe auch das selbe Problem mit einem meiner Charaktere.
Habe auch schon die Punkte im FAQ überprüft.


----------



## Roran (9. Dezember 2006)

Hi,

es nervt keiner wenn er ein Problem hat mit BLASC.
Dafür ist ja das Forum da.

Also erst mal ein Hinweis für alle.

Berufe:
Kochen,Fischen, Schneidern usw,
damit diese in die Datenbank eingelesen werden können,
müßt Ihr diese auch nutzen mit aktivem BLASCProfiler.
Also Ihr müßt was Kochen, Schneidern oder sonst was machen.

Bei dem Problem mit dem Bankfach und Inventar,
wenn Ihr Minimal Anzeige gewählt habt,
ist es bis jetzt zu einem Fehler gekommen,
das die Bank und Inventar nicht angezeigt werden.

Um das zu ändern,
müßt ihr leider auch Eure Ausrüstung Anzeigen lassen.

Aber es kann auch mal Helfen das Ihr zb. mal eine Waffe aus der Bank oder Invenrat dem Char in die Hand gebt.
Damit kann man erzwingen das " NEUE " Daten übertragen werden.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (9. Dezember 2006)

abend schön. 

danke für die vielen tipps.


eine frage noch. was meinst du/ihr mit dem "wenn Ihr Minimal Anzeige gewählt habt", wo es um den bankfach inhalt geht???

und noch die eine frage, mit dem gold anzeigen??? dazu steht in dem tippthread leider nichts. danke schon im vorraus für diese hilfe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roran (9. Dezember 2006)

Cyrus_the_Virus schrieb:


> eine frage noch. was meinst du/ihr mit dem "wenn Ihr Minimal Anzeige gewählt habt", wo es um den bankfach inhalt geht???


Damit ist gemeint die " Grunddaten ( Level, Klasse, Gilde, ect. ) die man in der Einstellung auswählen kann.
Was also heißt, das man NICHT die " Ausrüstung + Fertigkeiten " angezeigt haben will.

Mit anderen Worten, sollte man auch " Ausrüstung + Fertigkeiten " anzeigen lassen, wenn es ein Bankchar ist,
da es sonst noch zu diesem Anzeige Fehler kommt.

Mit dem Gold weiß ich im Moment auch keine Lösung.


----------



## BeCreative (9. Dezember 2006)

Roran schrieb:


> Damit ist gemeint die " Grunddaten ( Level, Klasse, Gilde, ect. ) die man in der Einstellung auswählen kann.
> Was also heißt, das man NICHT die " Ausrüstung + Fertigkeiten " angezeigt haben will.
> 
> Mit anderen Worten, sollte man auch " Ausrüstung + Fertigkeiten " anzeigen lassen, wenn es ein Bankchar ist,
> ...



Ich lasse Ausrüstung und Fertigkeiten anzeigen. Ich habe deinen Tipp mit dem aus Bank zum Char ziehen und in die Inventartasche ablegen bgefolgt, klappt noch immer nicht ; Inventar und Bankinhalt werden immer noch nicht angezeigt.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (9. Dezember 2006)

tja, leider dito wie im vorpost. ich habe dieses prob wie gesagt, nur mit meinem priester. (mainchar) Zuluhed (char: Pyriel).

habe alles so gemacht, wie beschrieben. ich habe aber immer noch keine bankfachanzeige. aber die gegenstände wurden getauscht, die ich gewechselt habe.

bin langsam am verzweifeln, echt.

habe alles probiert, zig tausend mal häckchen rein und raus, inventar und banktaschenplätze beim ausloggen angezeigt gelassen. blasc neu installiert.

*heul*

mfg CtV

p. s. das mit dem gold ist auch immer noch da, das dass nicht angezeigt wird.


----------



## Roran (9. Dezember 2006)

Macht doch mal einen Manueller Upload.

Und denkt dran,
es kann von 10 Minuten bis ein paar Stunden dauern.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (10. Dezember 2006)

hm. ok. ich habe das jetzt mal mit dem manuel upload gemacht. bloss da zeigt er mir überhaupt nichts an, das daten übertragen werden. egal bei welchen "SavedVariables".

ich habe es die letzten tage auch mal versucht, das ich 24 stunden kein wow mehr gestartet hatte nachdem ich die updates erfolgreich mit blasc profiler übertragen hatte.

das kann doch nicht sein. ich habe keine Viren, Trojaner, sonst etwas auf meinem rechner. wow läuft einwandfrei, meine twinks haben alle ihre banksachen und gold angezeigt. nur mein main char, der priester auf "Zuluhed" namens "Pyriel" nicht. alle geänderten sachen an ausrüstung werden bei ihm angezeigt, nur das "bankfach" und "gold" nicht. 

ich probiere es jetzt schon seit drei tagen rum.

drei mal neu installiert, mal häkchen rein, mal raus, und andere sachen haben nicht geholfen.

also ich weiß auf jeden fall nicht mehr weiter.

*schnief*

gruß CtV "Pyriel*

edit: ach ja, ich benutze keinen "mac" oder "linux"!!!!


----------



## BeCreative (10. Dezember 2006)

Ich habs auch versucht mit dem manuellen Upload, wird trotzdem nicht angezeigt, muss am Client liegen


----------



## Nalumis (10. Dezember 2006)

Bei meinem Gnom-Magier sind auch die Daten für Talente, Inventar und Bank verschwunden, was aber auch kein Wunder ist, denn sie stehen nicht mehr in der BLASCProfiler.lua.

				["talents"] = {
				},

Und Inventar und Bank steht nichtmal als { } drin.

Bei meinem Menschen-Hexenmeister stehen die Talente drin und werden auch angezeigt:

				["talents"] = {
					["Dämonologie"] = "0000000000000000000000000000000000000000",
					["Zerstörung"] = "0500025000410000000000000000000000000000",
					["Gebrechen"] = "0150021225000000000000000000000000000000",
				},

Bank und Inventar fehlen aber auch hier.


----------



## Filg (10. Dezember 2006)

Selbes Problem bei mir... Haken gesetzt, alle Daten bis auf Gold, Bank, inventar werden zuverlässig aktualisiert.


----------



## Rascal (10. Dezember 2006)

Hm hab im Moment selber keine Ideen mehr, muss mir das zuhause erst mal selber anschauen...


----------



## Tiger Williams (10. Dezember 2006)

ich reihe mich dann mal ein hier: seit dem patch und dem blasc-update werden bankfach und inventar bei mir auch nicht mehr angezeigt. häkchen sind gemacht ... usw. ... gleich geschichte, wie bei den anderen.


----------



## Deadlift (10. Dezember 2006)

Nur um den Druck zu erhören: bei mir auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (10. Dezember 2006)

habe es zum fünften oder sechsten mal neu installiert. aber immer noch das selbe problem, mit bankfach und gold.


----------



## Rascal (11. Dezember 2006)

Also hab heute mal 'n bisschen rumprobiert, hab den Profiler aber auch nicht dazu gebracht, mein Inv und meine Bank abzuspeichern... scheint buggy zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## s1gn (11. Dezember 2006)

Rascal schrieb:


> scheint buggy zu sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


geeeenaaauuu... das versuchen hier auch die ganze zeit die leute zu schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... können ja nicht alle zu blöd zum lesen sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nachtrag: der blasccrafter wird derzeit als inkompatibel angezeigt...


----------



## Rascal (11. Dezember 2006)

s1gn schrieb:


> nachtrag: der blasccrafter wird derzeit als inkompatibel angezeigt...


Dann saug dir mal die aktuelle Version 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und was den Profiler angeht... siehe hier.


----------



## BeCreative (11. Dezember 2006)

Rascal schrieb:


> Dann saug dir mal die aktuelle Version
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hoffe dass die neue Version dann auch das Prob mit dem Bankfach behebt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rascal (11. Dezember 2006)

BeCreative schrieb:


> Hoffe dass die neue Version dann auch das Prob mit dem Bankfach behebt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Moment...

BLASCrafter != BLASCProfiler

BLASCrafter wurde anfangs als inkompatibel angezeigt, ist aber mittlerweilen gefixt...
BLASCProfiler war schon relativ schnell für 2.0 angepasst, nur das da der Inv- und Bankupload nicht funzt...


----------



## s1gn (11. Dezember 2006)

Rascal schrieb:


> Dann saug dir mal die aktuelle Version
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



danke... ich hoffe doch mal das der blasc updater sich die aktuelle version von alleine zieht. sollte ja schliesslich sinn und zweck des teils sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sortiert der blasccrafter die crafter denn mittlerweile alphabetisch oder noch immer nach fettgehalt des mondes? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



// s1gn


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (11. Dezember 2006)

/push  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

immer noch nix. alles mal wieder von vorne gemacht, sogar dies mal alle anderen addons mit aus dem interface ordner gelöscht.   

aber immer noch keine anzeige von bankfach und gold.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rascal (12. Dezember 2006)

Wie schon gesagt, die Admins arbeiten daran....


----------



## Crowley (12. Dezember 2006)

Ich hab das Problem gefunden. Im Laufe des Tages werde ich ein entsprechendes Update hochstellen.


----------



## s1gn (12. Dezember 2006)

Crowley schrieb:


> Ich hab das Problem gefunden. Im Laufe des Tages werde ich ein entsprechendes Update hochstellen.



/jubeln




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crowley (12. Dezember 2006)

So, Update ist online. Die Daten sollten jetzt wieder richtig erfasst werden. *daumendrück* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (12. Dezember 2006)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hoffen wir das beste.

vielen dank für die mühe.


----------



## Roran (12. Dezember 2006)

Crowley schrieb:


> So, Update ist online. Die Daten sollten jetzt wieder richtig erfasst werden. *daumendrück*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wenn ich rechts klick " Nach Update suchen " auf das BL Symbol in der Taskleiste mache,
macht BLASC World of Warcraft\BLASC auf.


Wenn ich den BLASCLoader.exe starte,
bekomme ich diese Fehlermeldung " HTTP/1.1 404 Not Found. "


----------



## Crowley (12. Dezember 2006)

Kannst du das nochmal versuchen? Kann sein, dass du eben nur Pech gehabt hast. Unser Admin hat nämlich grade einen nagelneuen Webserver angeschlossen.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (12. Dezember 2006)

es konnte keine verbindung zum blasc-dateiserver hergestellt werden, bitte versuch es später noch einmal. 

hoffen wir es geht nachher. updaten konnte ich den profiler ohne probleme.

gruß CtV


----------



## Roran (12. Dezember 2006)

Crowley schrieb:


> Kannst du das nochmal versuchen? Kann sein, dass du eben nur Pech gehabt hast. Unser Admin hat nämlich grade einen nagelneuen Webserver angeschlossen.


Das gleiche.


----------



## Rascal (12. Dezember 2006)

Crowley schrieb:


> Unser Admin hat nämlich grade einen nagelneuen Webserver angeschlossen.


Ah... als Angestellter in der IT-Branche kann ich sagen, dass dieses Vorkommen eine Soforterfolgschance von 3.142% hat...


----------



## Roran (12. Dezember 2006)

Rascal schrieb:


> Ah... als Angestellter in der IT-Branche kann ich sagen, dass dieses Vorkommen eine Soforterfolgschance von 3.142% hat...


Das ist eben Morphys Law


----------



## Roran (12. Dezember 2006)

Crowley, ich habs
Roran, was wars ?
Crowley, der neue server ist nicht für blasc.de konfiguriert
Roran, LOL
Crowley, und der neue loadbalacer scheint dich wohl dahin zu schicken

Das heißt also!

Im Verzeichniss 
*World of Warcraft\BLASC*
Die Datei *BLASC.exe* LÖSCHEN

Dann die Datei *BlascLoader.exe* starten.
Dann müßte es normaler weise wieder klappen.


----------



## Deadlift (12. Dezember 2006)

Mir fällt übrigens auf das einige Equip Teile nicht mit ihren Werten angezeigt und berechnet werden.
Siehe mein Profil die "Finger" und der "Rücken".

(edit)
Oder der Wert meiner Schusswaffe.


----------



## Terias Munchkin (12. Dezember 2006)

wie ist den die genaue bezeichnung der neuen version`? weil grade eben hat er was updatet und ich weiss nicht wie die alte version heisst


----------



## Roran (12. Dezember 2006)

Deadlift schrieb:


> Mir fällt übrigens auf das einige Equip Teile nicht mit ihren Werten angezeigt und berechnet werden.
> Siehe mein Profil die "Finger" und der "Rücken".
> 
> (edit)
> Oder der Wert meiner Schusswaffe.


Dann schau mal hier.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (12. Dezember 2006)

tjo liebe leute. bei mir ist bei meinem priest immer noch nicht das gold und das bankfach. Zuluhed (char Pyriel).

??????????mach ich irgendwas falsch??????????

wie gesagt, in den einstellungen ist alles angehackt. mit bankchar und so weiter.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roran (12. Dezember 2006)

Roran schrieb:


> Crowley, ich habs
> Roran, was wars ?
> Crowley, der neue server ist nicht für blasc.de konfiguriert
> Roran, LOL
> ...


Mach das mal ,dann mußte aber alles neu einstellen.
Und neu Uploaden.


----------



## Varnamys (12. Dezember 2006)

Crowley schrieb:


> Ich hab das Problem gefunden. Im Laufe des Tages werde ich ein entsprechendes Update hochstellen.


Hurrraaa!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich sprech dich heilig wenn es soweit ist. Dabei bin ich nichtmal Priester. 
Und ich hab die ganzen letzten Tage schon befürchtet ich wär plötzlich zu doof für den Profiler, dabei ging ja alles vor dem Patch.


----------



## Deadlift (12. Dezember 2006)

Roran schrieb:


> Dann schau mal hier.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja da kann ich herzlich wenig dafür, erkennt das euer Tool ned?


----------



## Bogentod (12. Dezember 2006)

Hallo,

habe nun ebend Blasc geupdatet auch die Blasc.exe gelöscht und dann die Daten ohne Probleme empfangen. Nachdem ich alles eingestellt habe, das unser Gildenbankchar komplett angezeigt werden Gold, Inventar etc.
mich ins Game eingeloggt und alles einmal geöffnet. Aber siehe hier Troopbank es wird kein Inventar und Gold sowie Bankinhalte angezeigt.

MfG Bogentod


----------



## Varnamys (12. Dezember 2006)

Hmmmm also ich habe es jetzt auch mit dem von Roran beschriebenen Weg versucht. Die *.exe gelöscht mit dem *loader neu geladen und alle Häkchen deaktiviert und wieder aktiviert (bei mir waren alle Einstellungen noch genauso wie vorher), alle Taschen geöfnnet, Gegenstände entnommen und Erste Hilfe geskillt und dennoch weiterhin keine Einträge zu Bank oder Inventarinhalt....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wie gesagt: vor dem 6.12. lief alles. Also ein Einstellungsproblem von meiner Seite wage ich mal anzuzweifeln. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crowley (12. Dezember 2006)

Dass bei der Tooltip-Grafik keine Zufallswerde dranstehen hat schon seine Richtigkeit, schließlich wird da nur ien Bild für das Grund-Item erzeugt.

In den Charakterprofilen sollte das aber angezeigt werden. Das werde ich mir morgen mal genauer anschauen.

@Cyrus_the_Virus: Schick mal bitte die Datei BLASCProfiler.lua aus dem Verzeichnis <WoW>/WTF/Account/<DeinAccount>/SavedVariables an support@buffed.de dann schau ich mir das nochmal genauer an.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (12. Dezember 2006)

@Cyrus_the_Virus: Schick mal bitte die Datei BLASCProfiler.lua aus dem Verzeichnis <WoW>/WTF/Account/<DeinAccount>/SavedVariables an support@buffed.de dann schau ich mir das nochmal genauer an.
[/quote]




ok, ich habe gerade die e-mail abgeschickt mit dem lua. verzeichnis. meine e-mail ist die BlackRabbit***@gmx.***.

ich weiß nicht mehr genau welche ich hier auf Buffed angegeben habe   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hoffentlich findet ihr den fehler, falls einer auftritt/aufgetreten ist bei mir.

gruß CtV


----------



## Nijota (13. Dezember 2006)

Servus, 
aaaalso ich hab irgendwie gleiches Problem, 
(siehe Profil) aktualisiert, automatisch, sowohl haendisch.
Letzte Version aktualisiert und alle Haekchen gesetzt.
Aber immer noch keine Bank/Inventar/Gold Daten aktualisert.
Und hatte bestimmt alle Taschen/Bank/Skills mal aufgehabt.

Komm blos leider z.Z. hier nicht an meine .lua ran, sonst haett ich die auch mal zu debugzwecken gepostet.
Kann ich spaeter ma machen falls ihr nicht in der Zwischenzeit was gefunden habt.

Ciao,


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (13. Dezember 2006)

so, abend schön. ich nochmal. 

habe vor ein paar min. blasc nochmal komplett runtergehauen und neu raufgemacht. und siehe da, mein priest hat wieder sein bankfach und seine goldanzeige. nur fehlen jetzt die talente, aber das ist mir nicht so wichtig.

ich möchte mich hiermit beim gesamten buffed.de team für die hilfe bei diesem problem das bestand bedanken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und im voraus schon einmal schöne weihnachtsfeiertage und einen guten rutsch ins neue jahr.

ps: nicht mehr lange bis zum 16. januar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

machts gut.


----------



## Roran (13. Dezember 2006)

*Noch mal als Hinweis

Wenn Ihr Eure Debug.txt hier im Forum Postet,
achtet darauf das Ihr Euren Account Namen da in XXXXX umändert,
Ihr könnt auch drin lassen, wenn Ihr Euren WoW Account gehackt bekommen wollt.
Es ist Euer Account, achtet etwas darauf in Eurem Interresse.

Euer Account Name ist 4 mal in der Debug.txt zu finden.*


----------



## Nijota (14. Dezember 2006)

Auch Entwarnung von mir, da irgendwie das automatische akutalisieren nicht wirklich ausgereicht hat, habe ich gestern alle Blasc Programme manuell entfernt und alles noch mal komplett neu installiert, und siehe da, nun kann ich alles das sehen, was ich sehen moechte.

Thx for support,


----------



## Crowley (14. Dezember 2006)

Nochmal als Klarstellung: Nur weil man euren Account-Namen kennt kann man noch nicht gleich euren Account hacken. Dennoch sollte man aus Sicherheitsgründen, den Accountnamen lieber geheim halten.


----------



## andi (14. Dezember 2006)

Also ich hab jetzt alles neu installiert und es funktioniert einwandfrei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider habe ich jetzt noch ein winziges Problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich spiele mit dem englischen Client, der Profiler "übersetzt" nicht alle Sachen, die ich in der Bank habe / mit mir herum trage (80 Goldener Samsan fehlen z.B.)


----------



## Roran (14. Dezember 2006)

Crowley schrieb:


> Nochmal als Klarstellung: Nur weil man euren Account-Namen kennt kann man noch nicht gleich euren Account hacken. Dennoch sollte man aus Sicherheitsgründen, den Accountnamen lieber geheim halten.


Hab ich ja auch nicht gesagt,
nur wenn man den hat,
ist es viel einfacher, als wenn man den auch noch raus finden muß.


----------



## Tiger Williams (16. Dezember 2006)

Roran schrieb:


> Hab ich ja auch nicht gesagt,
> nur wenn man den hat,
> ist es viel einfacher, als wenn man den auch noch raus finden muß.



bei mir funktioniert auch alles wieder wunderbar. erstmal alles komplett von der festplatte geworfen und dann neu installiert. jetzt wird wieder alles wie gewohnt übertragen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evra (19. Dezember 2006)

hallo,

ich habe vor ein paar tagen blasc gedownloaded (hoffe dadurch also die aktuellste version zu haben). ich wollte bankfach und inventar angezeigt bekommen, alles andere ist egal. das bankfach wird angezeigt, beim inventar leider nur was ich im rucksack, also in der ersten tasche habe. habe auch die dinge befolgt, die hier im forum stehen, aber leider ändert sich nix daran. könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen? vielen dank schonmal im voraus!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evra (19. Dezember 2006)

ich glaub, ich werd verrückt, kaum schreib ich diesen post und aktualisiere nur die seite und prompt wird alles angezeigt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  dabei hab ich schon seit 2 tagen nonstop damit rumgefuhrwerkt.

also, wenn sich alles rein durch einen post so schnell erledigt, werd ich bald euer spammer nr. 1 !!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und wenn ich schonmal am posten bin, ein dickes lob an euch und eure arbeit!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roran (19. Dezember 2006)

Evra schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> ich habe vor ein paar tagen blasc gedownloaded (hoffe dadurch also die aktuellste version zu haben). ich wollte bankfach und inventar angezeigt bekommen, alles andere ist egal. das bankfach wird angezeigt, beim inventar leider nur was ich im rucksack, also in der ersten tasche habe. habe auch die dinge befolgt, die hier im forum stehen, aber leider ändert sich nix daran. könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen? vielen dank schonmal im voraus!!
> 
> ...


Wenn ich das da so lese,
kommt mir der Gedanke das es ein Bankchar ist.



Roran schrieb:


> *Und für Bank Chars einen TIP.*
> In den Einstellungen von dem BLASC Profiler,
> sollte im Moment noch die Option  *„Ausrüstung und Fertigkeiten"* ausgewählt werden.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bl4ckSh33p (23. Dezember 2006)

bei uns gehts auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.buffed.de/?c=897137

hab vor paar tagen ne supportmail geschickt leider ohne antwort bisher, deshalb poste ich es mal hier. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



beim upload ist alles markiert aber es wird nichts angezeigt
http://www.buffed.de/?c=897137


PS: Autoupdate von BLASC funktioniert nie bei mir. beendet sich und ist weg.
muß immer manuell laden und aktualisieren.
und auch wenn mein bruder an seinem rechner hochlädt sieht man keine bankdaten.


----------



## Bl4ckSh33p (24. Dezember 2006)

Nachdem ich das ganze nochmal Manuell hochgeladen habe scheint es zu funktionieren. Aber da steht jedesmal "Erfolgreich aktualisiert".  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

